# IVF Lite???



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm 40 and have had two failed long protocol IVF cycles. During investigations last year IVF Lite was metioned, as a good thing to try. So, for the past few months that's what I've been gearing towards. The other day though during treatment planning as the nurse talked I realised she was talking about standard IVF; we can't afford this as most of our treatment money went on an op for me. Nurse discussed with doctor and IVF Lite has been agreed but now I'm worried that it may not be as good, wondering why they did the u-turn. They say they're happy with decision but I'm panicking now. Anyone tried IVF Lite??xx


----------



## rmatz (Jun 20, 2014)

what does that really mean? less meds over shorter time?


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi mayhem- I've just embarked on so called japanese mini ivf to do embryo banking.
There are different variations of mini ivf -  clomid or femara only, clomiphene citrate and femara combos with low doses of fsh/lh drugs or just lower doses fsh drug.

I've just done my first cycle with femara only (7.5g a day). No side effects, got 2 eggs, both fertilised, had 3dt.  Previously on day 3, I had 2-3 eggs on 300u and 4 eggs on 450u of stim. 
So, there is not such a big difference in crop but huge difference in ivf drug costs. 
Femara & clomid are cheap, and even combo cycles are not expensive as they usually add only 75-100u. 

If your clinic has a package deal for mini ivf, then great. If not, then the only difference would be ivf  drug costs. 

Best of luck


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

I assume you mean mild IVF? Which is just short protocol with fewer drugs. So a bit cheaper - but only to the extent of the drugs. There's also natural (no drugs) and modified natural (tiny amount of drugs). 

The argument of those who champion mild and natural ivf is that is better for the health of both mother and baby and gentler on older eggs. The aim is to get fewer eggs but of better quality. 

I am 42 and 29 weeks pregnant (OE) with a 'mild' baby - so it does work! Do PM me if you'd like. 

CMx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi MissMayhem

I did IVF Lite (or mild IVF).  I got 1 more egg than doing a high dose of normal IVF and the quality was definitely better although I only got a chemical pregnancy once out of the twice I did it. Price wasn't much different to normal. Although it was called mild IVF, it was still a fairly large dose of Gonal 225iu.

Good luck.

Sara. xx


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sarap - I was on Gonal f 175. I think what constitutes 'mild' at clinics that aren't necessarily champions of it depends on what their standard protocol is. I know 'standard' dosages can go up to 450 (which makes both 175 and 225 a mere tickle!)  Makes my eyes water. I actually responded pretty well (ending up with 6 apparently good embryos from both cycles). I do wonder what would have happened on higher levels of drugs - I had a fair few immature follicles each time too. I suspect I would either have exploded or the eggs would have been fried!! Good luck with what you decide to do next xxx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your responses. The question became  hypothetical in the end as they changed their mind and have said I have to have standard IVF now as only have one ovary. So, since October when IVF Lite was agreed it has now been standard, lite, standard in six weeks. Now have to find more money from goodness knows where!  Haven't even spoken to a doctor since my op in October, am so frustrated. Think I'm going to insist on speaking to the doctor, have had no tests apart from HIV, Hep C etc, was hoping there would be more investigation than this.  Thanks  all though and lovely to hear from you again sara. xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

MissMayhem, have you considered looking at clinics abroad? There are much cheaper prices (even taking travel into account), and more clinics that are set up to deal with older ladies / poor responders. I know the travel sounds daunting, but just about every lady on these boards who's gone to clinics on the continent seems to say that they'd never go back to UK treatment after comparing the two experiences. I'm planning to go to Czech Republic for my next cycle, because I am fed up with paying UK prices for doctors who aren't interested in any approach to poor responders except using high-dose stims and hoping for the best.


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi *crazyhorse*, yes a few people have said about clinics abroad but my husband's employers are not very flexible so he wouldn't be able to get the time off. I'm going to ring again today and ask to speak to the doctor; was hoping the experience of a private cinic would be miles apart from NHS but not so far at least.xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I do understand about the scheduling difficulties. However, many of these clinics routinely do ICSI with frozen sperm, so that your partner can travel once when he can fit it in, and then you can do the traveling by yourself if (a) your schedule is flexible enough and (b) you can cope with the idea of handling the clinic visits on your own. Anyway, things to think about, so that you feel like you have options if you're unhappy with your current clinic.


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

MissMayhem - sorry you are having this experience. I have to admit I don't understand why they have changed their minds. Did you go to that clinic specifically for mild IVF? How often do they actually do mild IVF (ie they might have it on their menu but are they really committed to it as an option? Is there one doctor who is a practicular specialist in the approach and are you seeing him/her?). Having looked around when I decided I wanted to try mild IVF as a starting point I did feel the usual clinics were just playing lip service to it and didn't really have much depth of understanding or commitment to the approach. That is why I used a clinic that only uses this approach. The difficultly was then where to go when I was thinking of moving on (in the end I didn't need to move on thankfully). Like crazyhorse says I hear about the overseas clinics on these boards and their excellent results for older ladies over and over. There is usually a way to get around the practical difficulties. Good luck xx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi *churchmouse* thanks for your response (and you *crazyhorse*, will speak to hubby later but think it will be a no go for him, am just about hanging on to him as it is!). I'd initially gone to Create as they specialise in Natural and Lite IVF. They said that based on my responses I would need stimulation as opposed to natural so recommended Lite. I then looked for other clinics that do it as their administration and organisation reminded me way too much of the NHS; couldn't deal with that stress all over again. Both Create and my current clinic picked up on a growth that the NHS missed which had to be removed. That took most of my money. The Consultant who operated discussed DE with us and was happy at my request to have one last go with OE on IVF Lite and said I could discuss after op with the main doctor who deals with all the treatment planning. Treatment planning was in December so I went expecting to finally meet the doctor but just met with a nurse who is lovely but has to check everything with the doctor. Throughout my appointment she kept having to leave to clarify things with the doctor and eventually Lite was agreed. It didn't sit right with me though so when I rang to double check she was again unavailable (extremely busy, I know, but I don't want to waste my money when there is so little chance anyway) but when my questions were passed to her she said no to IVF Lite, standard all the way. I just feel like decisions are being made about me without even knowing who I am, am really not happy, well more worried I would say. This clinic has an excellent rep so I was expecting a bit more of the personal touch to be honest. I've rang back today and asked the doctor to ring me when she can spare ten minutes to chat; may even ask for a follow up consultation as the price of that was included in the initial scan and check that we paid for, am thinking that 'consultation' would mean with the doctor and not just one of the nurses? Anyone know if that is generally the case? I want to speak to someone who makes the decisions around medication etc. Is that so wrong?xx


----------

